# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Maintenance Plan >  عدم اجرای Maintenance Cleanup Task

## saeeedft

با سلام،من یک Maintenance Cleanup Task نوشتم که Maintenance ای که قبلا ایجاد کردم رو هر یک ماه یکبار پاک کنه،اما وقتی اجراش میکنم با اینکه با موفقیت اجرا میش هاما هیچ اتفاقی نمیافته و اون Maintenance که مربوط به فایلهای بک اپ هم هستش پاک نمیشه محتویاتش،به نظرتون مشکل از چی میتونه باشه؟

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
اگر شما Log اون Job رو نگاه می کنید و ایرادی ندارد و با موفقیت نصب شده است احتمالا این که مسیری که برای Cleanup انتخاب کردید مسیر درستی نیست.
یا ممکن است گزینه traverse subfolder رو انتخاب نکردید که زیر مجموعه ها را نمایش دهد.
یا اینکه ممکن  است Extension فایل را با فایل backup درست انتخاب نکرده باشید.

----------


## saeeedft

> سلام.
> اگر شما Log اون Job رو نگاه می کنید و ایرادی ندارد و با موفقیت نصب شده است احتمالا این که مسیری که برای Cleanup انتخاب کردید مسیر درستی نیست.
> یا ممکن است گزینه traverse subfolder رو انتخاب نکردید که زیر مجموعه ها را نمایش دهد.
> یا اینکه ممکن  است Extension فایل را با فایل backup درست انتخاب نکرده باشید.


مسیر که رو browse میکنم و درسته،پسوند فایل رو هم bak میذارم که توی خود file type هم bak نوشته اونو،همه این فایلها داخل یک پوشه هستش و به صورت ساب فولدری نیستش،با این حال پاک نمیشه وقتی اونو اجرا میکنم

----------

